# One of the most disturbing things i have ever seen...ever!!



## Dusty (Apr 2, 2009)

I wasnt sure whether to put this in comedy or horror stories. It is one of the most disturbing things i have ever seen. i think my brain melted!!
http://fazed.org/video/view/?id=861


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

Now, Tamara, don't be scared.  Use this doll and show the jury where Mister East-West touched you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I burst a brain cell.  Owwie.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm blind!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my last will and testament before I commit suicide after watching this preview of a lame program designed to help kids feel better about themselves using the MAGICAL Duck Duck Duck Duck QUACK! method of Martial Arts.... 


*KILL ME NOW!!!

*I ought to neg rep Dusty just for posting that!!! but I wont... :uhyeah:

We should call out for exorcists because Master East West said he lives in each of us... get him OWT Evil Spirit OWT!!


----------



## jarrod (Apr 2, 2009)

so i'm the only one who thinks this is awesome?

jf


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhh......Ummmm......I feel like I just got kicked in the nads...you know that nauseated, sweaty, chills feeling with a big lump in your throat. 


Although his belt is..........."Fabulous"

Michael


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2009)

Dusty said:


> I wasnt sure whether to put this in comedy or horror stories. It is one of the most disturbing things i have ever seen. i think my brain melted!!
> http://fazed.org/video/view/?id=861


I feel we should report him, but I'm not sure, who to call.:rofl:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 3, 2009)

MY EYES! MY EYES! :barf:
I'm going to rock in the corner now.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Apr 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> so i'm the only one who thinks this is awesome?
> 
> jf


 

I'm with you, man...

If only I had quality shows like this to watch when I was a lad...


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 3, 2009)

Fortunately my son was distracted by something far more enriching and educational with real world application... Sponge Bob.

And I hate Sponge Bob.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 3, 2009)

Dang! If only I could get the video to play. From the reactions, I think I REALLY need to see this.


----------



## KELLYG (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude! That guy is scary on soooo many levels.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 3, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Dang! If only I could get the video to play. From the reactions, I think I REALLY need to see this.


 
OH. MY. GOD. I was so, so, SO WRONG. IT HUUUUUURTS!


----------



## teekin (Apr 3, 2009)

_*Everything is Terrible ?*????? WTF was that ???????_ This must be some sort of Cult loop brain washing thingy. I'm pretty sure Master East-West is somehow tied in with the Teletubbies. They both have that same Messed up _brain melting_ feel to them. You just Know something is _deeply fundamentally Wrong_ with them.:nuke:
lori


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 3, 2009)

Dusty said:


> I wasnt sure whether to put this in comedy or horror stories. It is one of the most disturbing things i have ever seen. i think my brain melted!!
> http://fazed.org/video/view/?id=861




http://www.everythingisterrible.com/

I'm quite sure it is a joke, but the truly disturbing thing is that there are enough nut jobs in the martial arts it's sometimes hard to tell what is parody and what is serious.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow...just....wow...


H R puff n stuff oughtta kick that guy's ***...with a giant foam banana.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 4, 2009)

ya know if that kid had paid less for his magical singing karate lessons, he probably could have paid off the crack dealer that kicked his *** in that alley.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 4, 2009)

Uh, Dusty... do we even _want_ to know how you found that?  I mean, honestly... 

Although I am really wondering about the belt - and the uniform, for that matter!


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Apr 4, 2009)

That was magical.


----------



## Flea (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad person.

I sent my mother the link, with a "Here's what I do in my class.  I'm actually in this video.  Enjoy!"

She may never speak to me again ...

:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> http://www.everythingisterrible.com/
> 
> I'm quite sure it is a joke, but the truly disturbing thing is that there are enough nut jobs in the martial arts it's sometimes hard to tell what is parody and what is serious.


Judging from what I've seen on television for kids lately... No, I wouldn't think it was parody... they're probably serious about it. A kid's show giving values of self-defense and standing up for one's self using a singing, magical, mystical karate teacher who "lives in each of us". 

There's that one show (glad I can't remember the name) but it's a mix of puppets and live action and people with fake hair made of plastic wigs ... Sleepytown or something like that... 
That show is just as bad. So if they're willing to produce tripe like THAT... then nothing will stop them from making what we saw here.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Flea said:


> I'm a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad person.
> 
> I sent my mother the link, with a "Here's what I do in my class. I'm actually in this video. Enjoy!"
> 
> ...


 

Nice one! 
I sent the link to my instructor saying I thought it was the way forward for our kids classes and he should lead by example. Can't wait for next class lol!


----------



## Flea (Apr 5, 2009)

> That show is just as bad. So if they're willing to produce tripe like THAT... then nothing will stop them from making what we saw here.



True.  But perhaps we're not being entirely fair to this guy.  A lot of kids' entertainment is pure unapologetic tripe.  This may be a cheap production, but he's teaching something positive.  Personal responsibility, empowerment, physical fitness.  That puts him way ahead of a lot of other stuff out there.  I give him credit for that.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 5, 2009)

Flea said:


> I'm a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad person.
> 
> I sent my mother the link, with a "Here's what I do in my class.  I'm actually in this video.  Enjoy!"
> 
> ...


No...  She just won't trust you around kids.  EVER.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 5, 2009)

Master Eastwest makes me want to hurt people and destroy everything that is good in the world.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dusty said:


> I wasnt sure whether to put this in comedy or horror stories. It is one of the most disturbing things i have ever seen. i think my brain melted!!
> http://fazed.org/video/view/?id=861


 

You owe me far, far, *far* more than you'll ever be able to repay for "sharing" that horrid, *horrid* little piece of tripe.......
:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:
:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:
:barf::barf::barf::barf::barf:

in a world filled with real horrors, there are just some things I'd rather not know about, thank you!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2009)

:jaw-dropping:


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it better or worse than Borat in his mankini?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 6, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Is it better or worse than Borat in his mankini?



Worse. Far, far worse. 

I found the video on another site as well. Methinks this is a sickly attempt at parody, not a serious promotion of an actual dojo. The scene with the kid being cornered in the ally was despicable.

http://breakroom.org/


----------

